# Ramon Allones Phoenicio



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a sublime - made to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the Habanos distributor in the Middle East.

Apparently these were scheduled to come out early this month, but although I've heard that some people got pre-releases, I hadn't heard of anyone getting production yet. They come in a box of 30, but is it a box or a humi? Anyone have more info?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I believe it's a humi with 30 cigars. 

Double Robusto 54 x 164 (6.5").


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> I believe it's a humi with 30 cigars.
> 
> Double Robusto 54 x 164 (6.5").


A double robusto is 50 x 160 (6.3"). As I stated, this is a Sublime, in the dimensions you listed. I did some searching and yes, these might come in a humi.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mikey,
Hope this helps.
Photo of it looks sweet.

_Ramon Allones Phoenicio

We are glad to share with you the launching of the new cigar: Ramon Allones Phoenicio

This Cigar has been produced to celebrate the 30th anniversary of Habanos Distributor in the Middle East, Phoenicia Trading.

Such a special event requires a very special treat, for this Habanos SA produce a new vitola of cigars from Ramon Allones The Phoenicio. This is the first vitola to be named after a company, an honor granted to Phoenicia by Habanos as a sign of appreciation for long years of hard work and a smooth successful business relation.

The Phoenicio is a sublime format; hand rolled from the finest tobacco of the famous Pinar Del Rio plantations. The Phoenicio which will be released by the beginning of October was highly upraised by the most famous cigar experts.

Specifications:
Section: Hand Made
Number of Cigars: 30
Size: Sublimes Measurements:
Length: 164 mm
Diameter: 54 RG mm
Weight: 16.65 gr_


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> A double robusto is 50 x 160 (6.3"). As I stated, this is a Sublime, in the dimensions you listed. I did some searching and yes, these might come in a humi.


gotcha, got the info from cubancigarwebsite.

would like to find a couple to try.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

*how it got the name ;o)*

When I first saw the list and the name I immediately thought these were named after Mr. Zaidan's company. After seeing his warehouses and Habanos import and export operation first hand a few years back as well as meeting and smoking with Zaidan on several occasions I have to say that it couldn't have happened to a better individual....his generosity knows no bounds.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

I got a few of the pre-releases. Smoked one and was pretty disappointed. Very mild with muted RA flavors. The new RA regional from France was a much better smoke. Very Very full bodied and flavorful. I plan on smoking another one in the near future. Hope it turns out better than the first. I am pretty interested to see what the Humi will be like. I may be wrong but I believe this is the first regional to be released in a Humi. 

Here are a few pics:


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

What a beautiful cigar; the wrapper looks like that of a Limitada.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn fine looking cigar. Too bad it didn't do anything for you. I'm sure you'll keep one or two for aging. Things might get better.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr Those wrappers look nice! :dr:dr:dr And the cap looks nice as well.


----------



## hsmunoz (Sep 23, 2008)

here's what they look like in the flesh.

I think they are great


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

hsmunoz said:


> here's what they look like in the flesh.
> 
> I think they are great


Colorado? I'll be right over


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Colorado? I'll be right over


X2 :ss:ss:tpd:


----------



## hsmunoz (Sep 23, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Colorado? I'll be right over


just look for the smoke signals, get to denver and hang a right. Can't miss us!

but they are going fast, five gone already. So much for "aging":cb


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

hsmunoz said:


> just look for the smoke signals, get to denver and hang a right. Can't miss us!
> 
> but they are going fast, five gone already. So much for "aging":cb


I think I can see them from here in Westminster. Better save one more :ss


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

These look amazing :cb


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like a box...
Clue me in on this please..


So???
They are mild or FULL flavored?

Our palates are as individual as our fingerprints
Tom


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Tom, RA's typically are on the full flavored, full bodied side. While I am sure they are good, I don't get into the special release stuff.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Tom, RA's typically are on the full flavored, full bodied side. While I am sure they are good, I don't get into the special release stuff.


The cost of "regular" smokes are enough, let alone special release stuff. I get pissed off with a jammed smoke as it is, if it was a Limitada or something, I'd probably go insane. :gn:gn


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> The Phoenicio is a sublime format; hand rolled from the finest tobacco of the famous Pinar Del Rio plantations. The Phoenicio which will be released by the beginning of October was highly upraised by the most famous cigar experts.
> [/I]


You know what I LOVE about Habanos. It's always the same line. I would love to read, just once, 
'made from the best leftover tobacco from the Pinar del Rio, but still good stuff". I also like the way that they say, the cigar which will be released blabla was highly praised by cigar experts. When did they praise it, before it came out? I realize some tobacco experts have already tasted it, but it's hilarious how Habanos basically makes the same release every time and just replaces the brand/vitola information. :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Dammit these are pricey........better let these stay in the shops.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Dammit these are pricey........better let these stay in the shops.


+1
I'd rather have another 2 boxes of Boli DCs for that price :BS


----------

